# Overheating story on a '93 240sx . Leave input or suggestions .



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm new to the Forums & have a '93 240sx w/125,000 +/- miles. 
I thought this may help others with overheating problems as I've read many stories on this subject in 10 Forums with 240's in the past 2 days 

July - 6
While stopped at a light with AC on , I noticed my temp gauge slowly rising . Got up to 55mph & it slowly kept going up & the AC got warm . Turned off the AC & the temp slowly went down . I asked a couple Techs what they thought & they told me to replace my Clutch Fan , so I did for $40. from AutoZone .(GoodYear wanted $180. installed !) *LOL*

July - 8
After the new Fan Clutch installation I still notice the temp going up with AC on & after awhile the AC will still got warm . Only thing different is that the temp does'nt get as high but still about 3/4 hot . This car's temp always stayed in the "LOW" range always , even with the AC on in 95F+ weather. AC never got warm before this problem arose .
I don't think it's an AC problem as the air is cold when working .
Thinking it's more associated with the Engine cooling/system .
I've been told to replace the Thermostat , for that could be the culprit . 

July - 9 
Drove around town today with AC blasted & the temp did'nt go up at all & air was cold as it should be. (sticking thermostat ?)

July - 10th 
The temp never went up today either while air was on & it stayed at normal . I noticed that the waterpump is leaking so I'm taking it in on the 11th to get that & the thermostat replaced . I bought all of the parts & I'm having a local shop do the labor for $155. I did call Goodyear out of curiosity & they wanted $285. just to replace the waterpump.
I was going to do it myself but not having the tools & not wanting to screw with it makes all the difference 

Will update tomorrow after I pick up the car .
If you've had a similar ordeal , please let me know what happened & how you fixed it .


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i did have a similar ordeal as a matter of fact.. maybe it's your radiator..that's what i was having problems with. after i replaced the radiator, my temp stayed low and never rose above the 3rd line. now, i can run down the highway at 70-80mph while my a/c is pumping cold air on level4. not woried about my temp at all anymore. hope that helped


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^^^same thing with me, but all is good now


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Could be radiator, radiator cap (get it pressure tested), dodgy thermostat, blocked hose, coolant leak (pretty obvious) and last of all - could be a dodgy temp sensor or gauge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Late Update 


Well , I took it in to a local shop as I said I would on the 11th & when I got there , I asked one of the guys working there if I had the correct place . He mumbled something & I did'nt understand him . I told him that I did'nt hear him & he got an attitude . I said whatever . He did not want to be there , that's for sure .
Filled out the paper work etc. & had my Dad drive me home . Halfway home I said Screw this & had him turn around . I was not going to leave my car with that disgruntled worker & have him screw up my car ! I just did'nt feel right leaving it there if you know what I mean .

Took the car to GoodYear , paid $250. for them to replace the Waterpump & do a pressure check . Also had my tires rotated & balanced for free as I bought the tires (Eagle HP's) there originally  
Cost me $90. more at Goodyear but had the car back in 2 hours instead of having to wait all day if left at the other dump .

Pressure test turned out good & there was nothing wrong there . So far , all is well & the car is back to running at normal Temp . 

Replaced Fan Clutch - $40. (I installed)
Replaced Water pump - $250. (GoodYear)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice.. man..none of us guessed that it could've been the water pump.. 

ps. i wouldn't trust a guy like that with my car either


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i would trust a hot girl though  

does anyone kno of any hot girl car mechanics?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

here is a link to a possible solution
overheating issues


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

oh god how i hate overheating issues.... ok well this is my story on wut happened.... ok well i noticed my fan clutch was out because it made the noticable .. "tornado" sound.. well so wut i did was i installed a dual electric fan with manual switches to turn them on.... ok well after a day or so everything was fine but then one day my temp sudenly starts to go up.. i was like WOW... then i get on a street and start driving but the temp just keeps going up.. and then i see steam coming out from my hood.. i was like.. aww crap.. well.. the radiator got cracked and so i had to buy a replacement... then when i replaced the radiator i noticed a plastic bag got stuck on the radiator and so didnt let the air flow... i was so pissed off.. it made me think twice about littering.. yea.. well good luck with your car..


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

mines pretty much the same.....sort of...lol ....anyway. The water pump had a leak. Changed that with my dad. A seven hour ordeal. We slacked alot but ya seven hours on a sunday. I runs great now...no temp rises. BUT i still have the damn tornado sound. im guessing its the fan clutch. SO thats the next part i get to change. I love my 240. later all


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

http://www.importfanatix.com/Forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2048


----------

